# new 32/36 DFEV for sale



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*32/36 DFEV for sale*

*SOLD* 


_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 8:20 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

bump


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

bump


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

heres a pic of my old( and still running great) carb. 










_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 8:18 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

BUMP


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

bump


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

any one? it makes a great gift http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

any body ?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

carbs are fun and easy to put on, sure beats cis


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

bump


----------



## NW_vwboy (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

how much??


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (NW_vwboy)*

i would like to get my $270 back.








shippings on me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

bump for price drop: *$250 shipped*


----------



## Schwebel (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

IM sent.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

bump


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

to the top


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

bump for a good carb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

any one?


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

I need one. But I'm a total cheap ass. Have you tried E-bay?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

not yet,


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_I need one. But I'm a total cheap ass. Have you tried E-bay?

i sold a used one(that i found at the junkyard)...i rebuild it, cleaned it up and sold it for 200 on ebay...


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

bump


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_I need one. But I'm a total cheap ass. Have you tried E-bay?

Just buy it Joe, I could even pick it up for you since Logan is a good buddy of mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 86_gti_8v at 5:16 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

whats up!







ya buy it joe. lol 
ill have a manifold and my old carb (same type) when i get my 16v ITBs done


----------



## rocco21 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (ratdub)*

i might be interested in the manifold by the way is that 2 water hoses i see that go into that one??


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (rocco21)*

haha back from the dead. yes, coolint runs through it. i kinda wanted to sell the whole this as a kit


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

back from the dead and i need money. i still have both the new and old carbs, intake manifold, some fueling stuff for sale. 
also have a rebuilt 8v head with a 270 cam, 3 angle valve job, new lifters, new HD springs, deck was milled, and a little PnP


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: new 32/36 DFEV for sale (vee_dubb_gti)*

_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 11:21 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

so youre trying to sell all of that for 250 shipped?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*

bump cuz i still have this stuff. i just dont have the msd tach thing

*
$100 shipped for the old carb
f* 
let me know. also have a close to fresh 8v counterflow head with 270 cam. $200

_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 8:42 PM 10-8-2008_


_Modified by vee_dubb_gti at 8:19 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

Tempting bump. 
*IM sent*


_Modified by SilverTREK at 9:24 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

All sold but the used carb.
thanks


----------



## mkoneallday (Oct 4, 2007)

u still have this?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mkoneallday)*

just the used card ya.


----------



## mkoneallday (Oct 4, 2007)

how much shipped to 87123? just the carb not the air cleaner?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mkoneallday)*

$100 shipped


----------



## mkoneallday (Oct 4, 2007)

u think this will work with my 1.6? i have the manifold for the 2 barrel. is air filter included in the deal? lmk thanks


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mkoneallday)*

ya it should work. you might need smaller jet sizes. i never tuned it with a 1.6. sorry i dont have the air cleaner. that was sold with the other carb to someone else.


----------



## mkoneallday (Oct 4, 2007)

i want the carb. send me ur info so i can send money. email me [email protected]


----------



## mkoneallday (Oct 4, 2007)

payment sent via paypal.


----------

